# ACHTUNG --> handyzubehoer.de



## Dennis-S. (27. November 2002)

Ich waren euch alle eindringlich vor der Seite http://www.handyzubehoer.de DIe Preise klingen einigermaßen verlockend. Jedoch ist die Masche dieser "Firma" dreist, dreister geht es nicht. Abzockmethoden wie bei der Mafia.


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. November 2002)

> Abzockmethoden wie bei der Mafia.


... und das äussert sich wie?


----------



## nouser (28. November 2002)

*...*

würd mich auch mal interessieren!

sowas klingt ja schon stark nach verleumdung!


----------



## Dennis-S. (28. November 2002)

*JAJA*

Mal wieder solche Querolanten. In den AGBs der Firma steht drin, wenn man falsche zugesandt bekommt, solle man sie wieder zurücksenden auf den ihre Kosten. Doch die verlangen von mir das ich es auf meine Kosten sende, und wenn ich mein Geld wiederhaben will ohne die Versandgebühren für die Falschlieferung muss ich 8 Euro "Strafe" zahlen, d.h. ich würde 50 Cent wiederbekommen von etwa 14,50 Euro + anfallende Gebühren für das zurücksenden der Falschen Ware. Zufrieden?


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. November 2002)

> In den AGBs der Firma steht drin, wenn man falsche zugesandt bekommt, solle man sie wieder zurücksenden auf den ihre Kosten. Doch die verlangen von mir das ich es auf meine Kosten sende, und wenn ich mein Geld wiederhaben will ohne die Versandgebühren für die Falschlieferung muss ich 8 Euro "Strafe" zahlen, d.h. ich würde 50 Cent wiederbekommen von etwa 14,50 Euro + anfallende Gebühren für das zurücksenden der Falschen Ware.


Dann druck Dir halt die AGBs aus, und halt denen das mal vor die Nase. Oder kauf nicht mehr bei denen. Oder verkauf das Zeug was Du da gekauft hast bei Ebay. Oder geh vor Gericht deswegen. 
Nichts für ungut, aber wegen 15 Euro so einen Aufstand zu machen ist meiner Meinung nach etwas übertrieben. Ich hab auch schon oft genug in Läden gekauft, wo ich sagen könnte dass die dort "Mafia-Methoden" verwenden würden.
Aber dann lernt man eben daraus und kauft beim nächsten Mal einfach woanders.

Meine Meinung...


----------



## nouser (29. November 2002)

*...*

ich kann asphyxia nur recht geben!
vielleicht solltest du einfach nochmal mit dennen in ruhe quatschen vielleicht löst sich dann das prob von selber - schliesslich sind agbs ja bindent ausser sie verstossen gegen geltendes recht!


----------

